# Why do you people hate Tomodachi Life?



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

I play both AC:NL and Tomodachi frequently, and i love both of them equally (for the most part), because they're both quirky and fun to play. What's wrong with it?
Don't resist the tomodachi.
Let it into your life.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 31, 2014)

Mostly from what I've seen, no one "hates" it, most people just find it disappointing since it gets repetitive and kind of boring after a while.

(Also, cool avatar  )


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Mostly from what I've seen, no one "hates" it, most people just find it disappointing since it gets repetitive and kind of boring after a while.
> 
> (Also, cool avatar  )


:^)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

It's repetitive and boring after a while.
But it's not terrible, it's just disappointing.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd still like to try it...once I get a freaking 3DS...


----------



## JCnator (Aug 31, 2014)

My slightly edited two months old post is how I feel about the game.




			
				myself said:
			
		

> While Tomodachi Life is a good game on its own, $35 is too much to ask considering on how shallow is the game. I mean, if you try to play longer than 15 minutes, you would be likely getting bored of its repetitiveness nature of taking care of your Miis. Unlike Animal Crossing: New Leaf, there's always something to do on every five minutes of gameplay, but most of them are essentially the same tasks you've encountered minutes ago. That's what you'll eventually encounter in the full game regardless on how many Miis on the island. Also, there's not enough variations in dialogues I've seen so far to efficiently represent said Mii's personality. I wish they were on par with ACNL's brilliant writing.
> Part of the game's appeal is how your Mii representation of yourself (or people you actually know) reacts among various situations and the game's WarioWare-style humour getting you to smile. For example, Wario actually ending up marrying some random Japanese girl made me laugh. That's the only major redeeming factor of the game
> 
> As a owner of the Japanese version of the game, I'm having a hard time recommending Tomodachi Life. If you can find it for cheap enough, then go ahead. Otherwise, keep your hard-earned bucks for something much better than this game.


----------



## Oceano (Aug 31, 2014)

I own both Tomodachi Life and ACNL.  Though I do have to agree that Tomodachi Life's price is a bit ridiculous considering the gameplay, I still thoroughly enjoy the game since it can be quite relaxing.  The prospect of earning gold and buying things is not to the point of grinding, so it makes a great game to play while on break.  When you play Animal Crossing, you tend to remember all the things you have to do, and it can be come quite a chore ^^; 

Or maybe it's just me who always shoves things in Animal Crossing to the last minute OTL.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 31, 2014)

I haven't seen anybody hate it here, LOL. Most people here are obsessed with it.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

It's repetitive. In New Leaf, I like expanding my town making it better every day. I don't want to babysit these Miis. If it had... more of a improve your island feel, then it would be better.


----------



## Vinathi (Sep 1, 2014)

It's too repetitive. I really regret buying it because I got it on launch day and I even payed full price for it asdf. Digital copy too. I rarely ever pay full price for any games, with the exception of Pokemon. So much regrets. 

But I do like playing ACNL. Although, I admit it gets boring sometimes. I also get frustrated about decorating about my town because I don't know what I should do with it, so I rage quit and don't come back for days lmao


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol, I got it for 5 bucks so I'm not complaining.

I like it, I think It's cute. It was a fun filler while I stopped playing Animal Crossing because it got boring for 5-6 months (Because, let's all be serious here. Animal Crossing is a little repetitive, too. Just not as much.). 
It is repetitive, I'll give it that. But to be honest, I have fun playing it.


----------



## EpicMeli (Sep 1, 2014)

It got both repetitive and very boring very quickly. Didn't last a week interested in it. >_<


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont hate it. I just wont play it until its dropped in price


----------



## cIementine (Sep 1, 2014)

We hate it because we each have a personal taste in games, and some of us may not like the game as much as others.
I sold my copy since I thought it was repetitive and boring.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't touched my game in like a month...
But it got me really hooked the first 2 months I got it...
Then it just got so repetitive, and the content was extremely limited.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

I ended up selling Tomodachi Life and Rune Factory 4 to be able to get Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright, since Nintendo gave North America a super big delay.
I don't know. It felt like Animal Crossing but it obviously wasn't as in depth or engaging and it got kind of repetitive. As others have been saying. Not to say that it's a bad game though! It's better than Animal Crossing for people who don't have the time to play daily. My friend says its really handy for him since he goes to school for the majority of the day.


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

When it first came out and I saw the ads, I really wanted it. But then my friend got it, and she said what most people on this thread are saying, that it's boring and repetitive after a while. So I'm saving any potential video game money for ORAS and SSB4 <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

Tomodachi Life, while has given me at least 40 hours of decent entertainment, is arguably not worth the $40 dollar admission price. It's like paying for a concert starring your favorite band, but they only play like six songs and then split. You're still satisfied about seeing them live, but at the same time disappointed because you feel like you didn't entirely get your money's worth. Compared to Animal Crossing New Leaf where you could do things on your own, Tomodachi just required a little supervision and then some maintenance to keep the Miis "alive".


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

I found it once in the bargain bin lmao.

It's funny at first, but when you reached to about a week of playing, it gets repetitive and boring. I unlocked all the shops and upgrades in 3 weeks.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2014)

I hate life in general.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the way it looks/sounds/anything about Tomodachi Life really. Idk the weird roboty voices feel really cheap and unpolished same with the overall look of the game. Not worth the $$$ in my opinion :<


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 1, 2014)

i don't hate it. a cute game and i like the voices. it just loses it's "fun" after the first couple of weeks which is really disappointing.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 1, 2014)

i love it


----------



## Cudon (Sep 1, 2014)

It's bland. At first when I was addicted to it I had millions of gold and it was all fun, but now that interacting with my miis has become a chore I have barely no dosh and it feels really grindy.

It's a glorified phone game. Noo thank yoouu.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

If you don't mind repetitive tasks and character growth and would /prefer/ to actually /be/ in the game and involved, you should play Harvest Moon. :T


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, what everyone said...too repetitive and disappointing.

I will say there are cute moments that make me smile every time I pick it up. I actually like the robotic voices, it makes for some funny phrasing which stands out to me...like in the hide and seek when they say "nah chyet" or "I'm soooooooorrryyy" lol...IDK, I walk around saying some of this stuff to myself and it makes me chuckle. But I'm a dork like that.

Otherwise, I just wish there was more to the gameplay. Like I actually leveled someone up to 99, to see what would happen, expecting something...anything. Nope. It just gets stuck on 99 from there on. Wahwah :c

It was super hyped, maybe that's why I wanted it. But I don't regret getting it. I would recommend not paying full price too.


----------



## n64king (Sep 1, 2014)

A lot of people don't like it, it seems it outweighs the love for it sometimes  But I really like it, I think people are annoyed because they advertised it to us as an Animal Crossing alternative and it's true but not a clone which I think is what more people were thinking at the time.
AC = serious business.
Tomodatchi = leisure.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 2, 2014)

Because it gets boring after a week


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 2, 2014)

I've only played three times and got bored.  Pass on watching someone roll around on the floor.
Wish they moved around more like the Sims and ACNL.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 2, 2014)

I like it, but it gets pretty boring after a couple weeks... It's too slow-paced and repetitive to be any fun.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's repetitive. There's really no sense of reward other than getting new stuff for your Miis as well. After about a week and a half I just went "this game just isn't fun anymore" and I haven't booted the game up since then. No hate, it's just not fun.


----------



## n64king (Sep 3, 2014)

Also it takes a 1000 years to get any of the Miis to marry off and have kids. That's kind of a huge gripe, why does the game have to take so long to get anywhere D:


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 3, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> It's a glorified phone game. Noo thank yoouu.



Probably the best description of it I've seen. 

I was iffy from the start cause I really dislike Miis as it is, and then I discovered that you can't decorate anything yourself outside of the games presets or walk around the island yourself and lost all interest completely. Watched a few videos online and know I wouldn't play it for longer than it takes to make the Miis to put in it.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 3, 2014)

I've never played it, nor have I watched it enough to have an opinion on it. It doesn't appear to be that bad of a game, but I don't know either way. Some people will like it, some people won't. That's just how things go.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 3, 2014)

I am actually enjoying it more then acnl right now.  Acnl became chore crossings, i felt an obilgation to do certain things every day so i am om break from it. I like the fact that you cam hop on for a few min, check studf out and hop off.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't hate it but as said before it is quite repetitive and gets boring. I think I had it for a week and I stopped playing it.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 10, 2014)

Its amusing and a nice thing to play in between games but I feel like I can't really call it a game. Its more like taking care of a bunch of virtual pets. I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

i don't hate it. it does get a bit repetitive, i wish there was something more to do. i also really regret paying full price for it.


----------

